# Jace's Garage Project



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Finally, I moved in this past weekend  Mentaly & physicaly, I'm shot 

So, I thought I'd do a little project on it, turning it from a plane bog standard garage, to a proper little detailing paradise .

Size wise its +/- 18x18'

















It has Nice steel doors with rubber draft excluders along the bottom,plus its alarmed & the doors are also dead locked :thumb:

Plenty of rafter storage space :thumb: I think 6 x 6' strips should be enough, not the original 12 I'd planed to fit 










The floors painted, very badly, the previous owner just painted around ether thing, so theres bare floor in some spots 










Nice touch, a tap inside the door :thumb:










It says it all


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

lucky sod.


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

i'll be keeping an eye on this one, think it could become a garage which will set the standard of garages here on DW, i'm thinking white as a colour scheme.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Oooooo....Can't wait to see it done!  

Need that megs clock


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

13yearoldetailer said:


> Need that megs clock


You can want it all you like, its MINE


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good potential there Jace:thumb:

I don't have a garage:cries:


----------



## Mark B (May 6, 2007)

I sooooooo want a garage like that,nice one.......mind you i sooooooo want just a garage


----------



## Breeze_Blue (Aug 20, 2006)

Love the clock perfect in a details paradise which im sure this garage will soon be looking good but can't wait to see the end results.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That looks like a very promising detailing paradise.

I would try and use as much loft space as possible for storage, leaving as much floor area clear as possible. Garages have a tendency to get full of junk if you are not careful.


----------



## Forbez (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice place, wish i had a garage. I've got a yellow pebbled area, which is bloody dusty. 

Could build a garage, but dont wanna live in the place for too long, so no point really.


----------



## rosscoe (Mar 6, 2007)

sweet indeed dood - and knowing you it will soon be cleaner and more comfortable than your lounge!  

looking forward to rolling the meggy in for a sesh! :thumb: 

Id bring the pizzas but you probably wont allow food or drink in there!

good luck mate :buffer:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice keep those pics comin!!


----------



## steveqpr (Apr 29, 2007)

Nice size and layout.

Just about to redo my garage as I'm fed up with the current layout - the Megs clock is pretty cool however I'm hoping to find a bit of room for this...


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

steveqpr said:


> Nice size and layout.
> 
> Just about to redo my garage as I'm fed up with the current layout - the Megs clock is pretty cool however I'm hoping to find a bit of room for this...


I can help you out with a Hotwheels Dragster if you want 1, I have 2 spare for sale :thumb:

*UPDATE:*
99% of the crap has been removed over the past week, racking has been test fitted & soon we go to DEFCON 2 - _Painting the walls_


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

*Project Update*

Some update information. *Defcon 2*

Spent most of the weekend painting/rollering the walls, about 14hrs I'd say in total, so as you can imagine, my wrists are a little sore

The main outside brick wall after 4 coats of emulsion










ParkSmart Wall guards up :thumb:










A little something I made to hold up the Aquagleam, note the removable drip tray underneath, best 25p spent at Ikea ever......










Next up, Defcon 3 - Lighting


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Looking good so far!


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

It is coming along nicely :thumb:


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Good progress there Jace.


----------



## rst1990 (Apr 29, 2007)

cool garage dude will look well once all done :thumb:


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Looks good that mate


----------



## daveb (Aug 9, 2006)

I never realised the Aquagleams were so big! did you bond the walls before painting? looks very good by the way:thumb:


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Cheers chaps,

Moved up to *Defcon level 3 *at the weekend - Lighting.

Fitted 6 x 5' Strip lights, plenty of brightness, not swirl is safe !

I was going to fit doubles but I thought the local police helicopter may think it was a Ganja factory due to heat foot print they'd give off :lol:

Floor painting has started too, should be done in the next day or 2, the floor actualy slopes towards the front doors, the level difference is about 3", so indoor washing is a maybe :thumb:

Dave: The walls ahve been sealed with 4+ coats of paint.


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Jace said:


> I was going to fit doubles but I thought the local police helicopter may think it was a Ganja factory due to heat foot print they'd give off :lol:


I can just imagine them turning up at like 1am in the morning...

**Knock on the garage door**

Cops - "Good morning sir, might i step inside"

J - "Sure what seems to be the problem?"

Cops - "This area is giving off a lot of heat"

J - "Oh, yeah i've got the halogens on as im polishing my car"

Cops - "At 1am sir?"

J - "Yes of course"

Cops - "Very well sir, might i recommend that you get some sleep?"

J - "Thanks, but no thanks, i need to polish my car, i can't take the fact that i thought it was swirl free, but now i've put up these *******ing lights, there's millions of the damn things"

Cops "Ey? Very well sir, good day"

LMAO


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

great pics! keep em comin!


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

Wow nice garage, What are you using to paint the floor? Looking good! can't wait to see the next update.


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

A few teasers, almost complete now, but plenty more to do before it is.

Floor is painted using industrial spec floor paint, same type of stuff main stealers use, 3 coats have been applied & its should last quite well as the traffic will be quite a bit less than a dealers workshop 










The lights are 5' 58w type.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Cant wait to see it finished    

If only my garage was that tidy


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

That is looking really smart. I bet it will add a few quid to the overall value of the property as well. 

Cant wait to see it all finished


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Looking good there Jace, just needs phat telly, La-z-boy.....


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

CK888 said:


> Looking good there Jace, just needs phat telly, La-z-boy.....


I was supposed to have a 2seater leather sofa off my brother in there but his missus sold it 

I'm now thinking "Top Gear" style porsche seats


----------



## deej (Jun 18, 2006)

Looking great Jace, inspired me to do mine, only got 1 coat of paint on the walls so far but its coming along  

Can i ask where you got the floor paint from and how much? How did you prepare the floor?


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

deej said:


> Looking great Jace, inspired me to do mine, only got 1 coat of paint on the walls so far but its coming along
> 
> Can i ask where you got the floor paint from and how much? How did you prepare the floor?


:thumb: Good Man.

I got it trade through my brother who works at a Pug dealership, but I've seen it on ebay, see link below.

The floor had been painted before, so all it needed was a good brush & mopping & I applied it via a roller on a broom handle, my back & knees aint what they used to be 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Floormaster-P...ryZ57217QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Dom (Feb 4, 2007)

good work, wish my garage was wide enough to work in...

... not that I'm jealous at all


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Looks really good Jace, I can see reality shows' coming from this:

1. Garage Doctor
2. How Clean is Your Garage
3. Extreme Makeover: Garage Edition

but seriously, make me feel guilty enough, that I plan to tidy mine up in the next few months

What are you doing for storage ? Are you going to use racking or workbenches for example


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Captainicemandw said:


> What are you doing for storage ? Are you going to use racking or workbenches for example


All will be revealed next week


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

That looks brilliant, wish I had a garage


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Very Very Nice, snap, same garage floor paint


----------



## SteveO (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice. Gives me some ideas as to what we are planning for ours


----------



## Jace (Oct 26, 2005)

Its done :thumb:

Finally got it finished this morning, & even waxed a car it this afternoon 

Just over 1 month ago I moved in, lots of early weekend starts painting & tidying up.

Still a few bits & bobs to do & move out, but thats on hold until the price of sheds goes down, some reason sheds & fence panels are megas £££ at the moment ??

Lights off - Fitted some Black out blinds in the week










Lights on :thumb: (all 6)



















Maybe going to put a couple of 4' strip's on this wall ???










Draft brushes, keep all the leaves & rubbish from blowing in,I used 5 in total @ £2 ea from Wilkos :thumb: (£15 ea (2mtr) in B&Q 










Thanks to Ross, I got this for FREE 










Shame it didnt come with this lot though 










It gets a little warm in here though - Time for some Fans


----------



## dino (Oct 26, 2005)

Great work Jace - i wonder if my neighbour will sell me his garage....hmmm. Having 1 garage doesn't seem enough now lol.


----------



## 306dean (Mar 18, 2007)

tip top jace.


----------



## Predator_VTR (Apr 8, 2007)

looking great :thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent!


----------



## speed (May 27, 2007)

looks mint, i wish i had a garage


----------



## Captainicemandw (Apr 17, 2007)

Superb effort. Now you're making me feel even more guilty about mine.

Love the tambour cupboard, it's something I've been thinking about getting too.


----------



## edthedrummer (May 30, 2007)

looks good, in the process of cleaning mine up now


----------



## davidmk4 (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## chron (Jun 1, 2007)

great stuff! looks so nice


----------



## CK888 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great job Jace:thumb:


----------



## brympton (Oct 23, 2006)

Jace said:


> It gets a little warm in here though - Time for some Fans


I can recommend one of these: Draper 16" Wall Mounted Fan & Remote (Code DR_75098) £32.90 delivered from www.diytools.co.uk.


----------



## Jakedoodles (Jan 16, 2006)

Jace said:


> Still a few bits & bobs to do & move out, but thats on hold until the price of sheds goes down, some reason sheds & fence panels are megas £££ at the moment ??


It's cos they've run out. I can't remember where they are sourced from, but there is a massive shortage at the minute. Some businesses who sell fences have gone bust as a consequence!

Top garage btw. I'm really jealous. I don't even have a way to get a hospipe outside my house


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks great, nice work - I know how tiring it all is! :thumb:


----------

